# Anyone name their rifle ?



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I call my weatherby 270 DOOM because i have never missed and it groups tighter than ***** hat band

My buddy calls his 30 30 - dirty 30 and his 308 - 30H8te


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

everything I own is called "Old Betsy"


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I call my 7mm Mag. "Maggy".


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My 308...." The Dust Collector " hwell:


----------



## Colonel William Travis (Aug 26, 2009)

I have an old JC Higgins .22 that my dad passed down to me that I call "Little Wind".


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Name my Rifles*

Browning 270 with 3X9X40 Leupold-Ol Favorite/Betsy
Remington 22-250 CDL with 8.5X 25X50 Mueller- Killer/Stone Cold Killer


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a cheap, black, savage .270 with a cheap black scope that came on the rifle when I bought it, but it never let me down, even after I almost fell off a mountain last year and slammed the scope on the ground, against some rocks... What do ya'll think I call it?


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Tiny I think you should name it Lucky. Lucky you did not fall off the side of that mountain.....


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Mine is the Tack Driver.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My dads Rem 740 is named 'Death of many' and it has been....WW


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Only in boot camp


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

only the old ruger .22mag..."Bad Kitty." You can figure it out....

the others just go by what they are. "7mag", "260", "O6"...etc


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*YUP*

AT&T......reach out and touch someone...


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

My Dad has an old double barrel side by side 12ga that he got when was a teenager. We call it "The Mule" cause it kicks like one.


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*rifle names...*

My 16 yr old son calls his 30-06 "The Meat Stick" cause it brings home the meat!!!

Consequently when he was 8 yrs old we went hunting on a ranch and the rancher nicknamed him "Dead Eye" cause he could hit whatever he was aiming at. He was 8 yrs old at the time and he shot a blackbuck doe at 200 yards with his 243 and dropped it in its tracks. The nickname "Dead Eye" has stuck with ever since.
Joe


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thumper


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

My Browing Gold hunter I call Bertha
My Benneli I call Bad girl
And my 270 I call it the death stick


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

I call my mossberg home defender "the hand cannon"


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Bucksnort said:


> everything I own is called "Old Betsy"


Yep! :cheers: 
The d usually gets left out though and its ol' betsy
Great minds think alike lol


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

Remington Classic 300 Weatherby mag...........Magalene


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

Remington 700's:

.243 - Little Big Man
.270 - Thumper
7 RUM - Thunder


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

my 30-06 742 Woodsmaster is called "The LEE HARVEY", my 700 BDL is called "The CHARLES WITTMAN"


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

My 7 mag is called the Thunder Stick, only gun I have named, got a lot of South Texas miles on it. rs


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

Thunder ******


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Buddy has a Remington 700 CDL in .25-06 - "Sweetlips"


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

700 BDL .280-Meat in the pot.
700BDL 22-250-Dead N-ts
Winchester .22 Mag Hole-in-a-Hole
Winchester 12 gauge O/U -Smokin
700ADL 6mm-Old Reliable
721ADL .280-Pop's meat stick.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

7mm Mag Browning A Bolt......................Betsy

12 ga. Smith and Wes. 1000...................Betsy

7mm Mag Win. Modle 70..........................Betsy


They are TRIPLETS and very sexy!!!

and yes I like a 7mag..................................................cain't have too many.


----------



## NTexHunter (Feb 24, 2009)

My black composite .243 - "The Grim Reaper"

My 7 mag - "Mad Maggie"


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Browning 270 - "The King of Sting"


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a revolver we call the "Peacemaker"


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

7MAG Thumper

.308 "SLEEPER"

12GA nickel plated coach gun with 00 buck in one side and 1oz slug in the other is "THE BOSS"


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Browning A-Bolt 270 "Ol Betsy" Cause When Betsy bawls meet falls!!!!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I've got a 243 that my son calls " Meat in the Pot" when it speaks you can bet on the result...

Got a 300 win mag named "Thumper"


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Rem. 270 with a muzzlebrake.. named by someone that was standing to close to it when sighting it in. He had just set a large styrofoam cup of water down on the shooting table.. I let her rip, the concussion from the muzzlebrake durn near vaporized the cup and threw water all over the guy, not to mention how loud it was. 

He named it the "devilgun"... that person that named it ?? Scott Thrash of DeerTexas.com LOL !!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Mines named "Cull"

But I only shoot it once a year. One bullet (head shots only), one deer and I'm done.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

my savage 12ga SxS duck gun is crusty , due to the salt water rust 
my pre 64 mod 70 300 win mag is the implement of death


----------



## jbaca15 (Sep 14, 2009)

300 win mag-Giothala


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Ol' Betsy!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

have 2.......270 weatherby is no excuse cuz if you miss you have NO EXCUSE...#2 1963 MODEL SEIKO 7 MAG...CALLED AT&T....REACH OUT AND TOUCH SOMEONE


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

My .375 H&H is called, "The Reaper".


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*I Forgot One!*

Weatherby Vanguard in 7 mm Rem mag with Leupold Var X-III 4.5X14X50 is Maggie Mae (but she may not!!!).

P.S.-but she hasn't missed yet!!!!


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

My Browning .270 is "Thunder Stick"


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

The two I use the most......

Remington 700 .308 in a custom OD composite stock with 3X9 Zeiss----TDR aka TEXAS DEATH RIG

Winchestor 70 Coyote with 4.5-14 Nikon is simply known as THE DOCTOR


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

A-bolt .270 is called - Dead Nuts

Lever action .22 is called - Too Easy (at less than 100 yards!)

wait.... never mind - I do not own any guns!!!!]


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

The 2 I hunt with

Weatherby mark v in .30-378 weatherby mag. w/custom 30" tube /nikon monarch 8-32x50 is know as HOWI short for howitzer.

Ruger M77VT in .25-06 /nikon monarch 4-16x50 is know as Tack Driver


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Winchester 223 Pea Shooter!!! Winchester 300 mag Hold On !!!


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

My model 70 classic stainless 270 WSM w/ Zeiss Conquest is dubbed "The Widowmaker"Even though the buck/doe relationship is brief this gun has robbed several does of their breeding partner prematurely.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Weatherby 270 Mag. MEAT..*


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

My twin Sako 30-06, Double death!

The Win. .338 Mag has a name I cannot print here, but it has to do with Mother.

The Weatherby 7 mm Mag is Pig Killer...


----------



## CR24ROBALO (Sep 3, 2009)

DPMS .308
"Elvira"
Sexy, nasty little b**** !!!


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a winchester 300 WSM that is beautiful and deadly so I think Im gonna call is "Big Nasty"


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Winchester model 70 .270 "the equalizer"


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Howa 308......Critter Getter


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

6.5 STW---is the "Green Dragon"
.338 Lapua---"The Smoke Pole"


----------



## wadehedtke (Mar 1, 2008)

Sako 25-06 "The Assassin"
Custom 300 Win Mag "Flipper"
Too many guns to have names for all.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

weatherby 270, "sudden death"


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My .270 Weatherby Magnum is known as Dos Siete Zero Nada. 

TH


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

I haven't but my best friend named his 25 year old Rem 700 .30-06 "Old Meatless" which is an ironic name since I never saw him miss with it.


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

My .375 H&H is "Little Black Mamba"


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

My 338-378 Weatherby Accumark is named "The Crack Monster" Cause it will smoke anything.
Wifes 22-250 is "The Q-Tip" no explanation needed.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

25-06 and her name is JANE!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

700 BDL 270-
"Ol' painless"


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a Colt 45 1911 that I call Tex and a Browning BSS 20 ga side by side that I call Mazie
JC Higgins model 51 270 w/ Belgium made FN action...."One Time"


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

My deer lease has a few common rifles available for anyone to use in a pinch-

30-06..."Death Ray"....cause it never misses

Custom .257 Roberts...."Pony Express" ....called this b/c of unique paint job, red and blue tiger stripe for the SMU Mustangs!!...LOL

I am not really surprised by the number of .270 Weatherby mag fans here.
I think the .270 W Mag is the best whitetail round available, JMHO.
Mine is named "On Time".....name says it all!!

This is a great thread, keep them coming!!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't hunt much..
But, I have a Winchester .270 that has been passed from my grandfather to my dad to me. I call him 'Dogface'

May sound odd, but it was a going on joke with us all...my granddad passed away in march of last year of a stroke, so I need to get 'dogface' going again with my old man in honor of him


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Winchester mod 70 featherweight in 270 my wife gave me for Christmas (holidays to be politically correct) 29 years ago. "Dr. Death"


----------



## I got the hook up (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, lightning because it never strikes in the same place twice!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I've got a 1960 Sako 243 named "Meat in the Pot" and a 1972 Rem model 700, 300 winmag named "Ol Thumper"


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

smoke-pole
thunder-stick
thumper
sweeper
shreader
boomer
mogambo
mojo
cujo
buster
bwana

and.......

(don't look) Ethel !


----------



## A&MTurfman (Jul 19, 2011)

My son and I named my 30-06 "Black Dog" this past season. It is a black synthetic stock Savage that my 9 year old son and my 69 year old dad both shot their first whitetail deer with this season.

I also have my FIL 243 that we call "grandpa".


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

my .308 SPS is Black Death


----------



## shock leader (Feb 5, 2010)

7mm rem. mag. -Terminator, 7mm rem. ultra mag. -Terminator 2,Howa 30-06 - Dr.Death, Howa 7mm-08 -Black Widow are a few of mine.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Muh gun...very creative, I know!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My .270 Weatherby is Dos Siete Nada...Nada for after the shot what I'm shooting at has Nada chance in hell lol.

TH


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

My 300 RUM is Maggie


----------



## rrp (Oct 24, 2009)

Sako 270 wsm - Morgan
Savage 22-250 - Molly
Ruger 270 - Josephine
Remingtion 12 ga - Lovey dovey
Kimber 1911 - Jenny
Colt 1911 - Amy
Bushmaster Ar - Michelle
Ruger LCP - Holly


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

My 7 mag I call wildthing and my 17 i call the honey badger


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

270wsm = the hand of god!


----------



## Seaya (Mar 8, 2007)

Had a Weatherby 300 mag that left her mark on everyone that shot her. My buddy called it "Pure Evil" and said it killed from both ends!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

meat in the pot is my 06.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

My speargun is named 'Julie'. 
Riffe metal tech 1. Only gun I've named...


Cody C


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

My 7mag - Ole Faithful
My son's 7mm-08 - Pea Shooter


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

My 1950 Remington 721 .270 is "Sweet"
My new Marlin XS7 .243 is "Binkie" 
My Citori Satin Hunter is "Money"
Others haven't been named yet...LOL!!!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Ruger M77-"Ole Meat"
Taurus Public Defender-"The Judge"
1940ish Winchester Model 25 pump 12 ga.---"Paw-Paw"


----------



## VannoySkiff (Nov 18, 2008)

my all black 7mm mag Browning A-bolt stalker w/boss is "Black Death."


----------



## Rainbow Tex (Jan 10, 2012)

My .223 is "Little Willie" and my .243 is "Big Willie"


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

AR- hog killer
.270- Rosanne.
.243- the sweetness
1911- the governor 
The others are yet to be named

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Longhorn69 (Nov 28, 2011)

The 325WSM is named after my X-wife Syndi, she sure is pretty but that b***h sounds off and creates some damage!


----------



## jimtomp21 (May 29, 2009)

Cruger the Ruger like in fredy cruger made to kill


----------



## B-Sell (Sep 7, 2005)

*name*

custom springfield 03. The Whig Splitter


----------



## JXPIKE (Jul 8, 2010)

Browning 270 = Meat in the Pot


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Weatherby .270 Mag " Meat" Get's It On Both End's


----------

